# What is he? Is he betta friendly? Should I get more ?



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

Came with community fish, rehome.
Just swims like he has crack addiction.
Was housed in like 3/5 gal with 3 tiny tetra


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

Also don't worry about the pineapple, it's been coated it whatever that tank safe stuff is.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Impossible to say from that blurry clip. If you post a close-up photo I'm sure we could ID for you.


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

imaal said:


> Impossible to say from that blurry clip. If you post a close-up photo I'm sure we could ID for you.


This is the best I have, he hasn't stopped swimming in that fashion since last night


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

That'll do. The fish is a Giant Danio (Devario malabaricus). It grows to over 6 inches and should be kept in schools of at least 6. Minimum tank size is 75 gallons.


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

_We_


imaal said:


> That'll do. The fish is a Giant Danio (Devario malabaricus). It grows to over 6 inches and should be kept in schools of at least 6. Minimum tank size is 75 gallons.


Holy crap, she really didn't know what it was 🤣 she said it was full grown.


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

They usually don't get that big. I had 6 in a 55 and they only got to 3 inches.
They pretty much never stop moving and I wouldn't consider them betta safe. They aren't really aggressive but they feed like a pack of piranhas, even my mollies couldn't move fast enough to get enough food.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I would not put them with a betta. I tend not to put anything bigger than a betta in with mine as they get territorial and intimidated. These danio's will likely be nippy and as mentioned above need at the very least 6 of their kind and quite a large tank.


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

Never intended to, this fish came with TETRA for a community sorority tank.

She could not tell me what it was, he will be getting a new tank or new home.


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> I would not put them with a betta. I tend not to put anything bigger than a betta in with mine as they get territorial and intimidated. These danio's will likely be nippy and as mentioned above need at the very least 6 of their kind and quite a large tank.


Well good thing my betta is a dick to him, because he won't get near, my betta. My betta comes out of his floating log, and this guy hides. 
But yeah he will be in another tank momentarily!.


----------

